
Show HN: Gripeless – Capture Complaints - rsify
Hey everyone,<p>We all see these amazing ideas being posted on Show HN but let&#x27;s be real - every product has some gripes that could be improved.<p>The gripes could be things like broken flows, unintuitive UX behaviors, or some interactions being too slow - you name it. Everybody has their favourite products, and each of those products (awesome as they may be) have a couple of small things that could be improved to make them even better.<p>What&#x27;s interesting, though, due to a variety of reasons we usually don&#x27;t report those things at all - we might not think the complaint is solicited, we might not think that anything will be fixed after we report the thing, or even just writing and sending a semi-formal letter is too much friction for such a simple task.<p>This is why we&#x27;ve built Gripeless, an all-in-1 solution to make the process as smooth as possible for the user so that they don&#x27;t have to write emails, don&#x27;t have to think whether the product-owner is acting on those complaints or even requesting complaints in the first place.<p>Gripeless can be installed onto any website and the provided script is only 20kB gzipped. Both the script and the management dashboard are built with Elm, which turned out to be an amazing choice for making things fast.<p>We&#x27;re specifically building a product that can capture complaints and efficient access to them, so Gripeless is not a replacement for:<p>- Email support software - like Zendesk or Supportbee<p>- Automated analytics - like Google Analytics or Mixpanel<p>- Error reporting software - like Sentry or Rollbar<p>Complaints, that&#x27;s what we&#x27;re all about.<p>There&#x27;s a lot of existing science behind complaints in the service industry which this product is based on, and we&#x27;ve linked a bunch of it on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usegripeless.com.<p>Let us know what you think.<p>- Maciej<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.emerald.com&#x2F;insight&#x2F;content&#x2F;doi&#x2F;10.1108&#x2F;sd.2006.05622cad.007&#x2F;full&#x2F;html<p>Create your project over at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usegripeless.com
======
soamv
This is super nice. Love the clear explanation and the app design.

I'd use it, except there seems to be a total lack of context. If I add this
button to my (web based) single-page app, I want to know what exactly the user
was doing when they clicked it.

Giving the user just a text box and hoping that they'll include all context
unprompted is a bit too optimistic IMHO. Maybe your JS thing could accept a
context argument, and you can show that context in some way along with the
complaint.

------
gitgud
One thing I noticed is that you example seems to be _too meta_ , in that it's
a complaint about the complaint platform, which is just confusing to read.

Would be good to change the example to something simpler and more relatable
like; "I keep getting logged out after 30mins" or something similar.

 _> Optimised for complaining_

I had a chuckle at that. Nice work though!

~~~
rsify
Awesome, thanks for the feedback, will definitely change it.

------
cloudking
Great landing page, I have no questions how the product works.

Pricing seems on high end, consider lower pricing plans and a free tier.

------
siftrics
The UI is very nice. As a fellow founder, I'm putting this on my docket. We
might try it out in the coming weeks.

